# Debit Red Card Application



## Singin64 (Sep 30, 2022)

Hello!
I was just recently hired in the beginning of August and I’m interested in getting the debit  Red card, however, I seem to get stuck when it comes to the test deposits.

I don’t have a popular bank, it’s actually a local bank from where I grew up. So I have to enter in the routing number and such as it doesn’t come up in the search option.

The place where I get stuck is when the test deposits come in, which I can see those easily and can enter them in. However, the very last thing it wants me to enter in I just don’t understand what it is asking for.

“Enter Target’s two deposits amount (in any order) and *one withdrawal into the fields below*”.

Does that mean a withdrawal that I myself have made in my account? And can it be any withdrawal?

I apologize for such a silly question 😅


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 30, 2022)

If you have a blank check it may be easier to apply in the store. Takes about 2 minutes and can be done at any register.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Sep 30, 2022)

So if target put some small amounts into your account and then took them out, enter the two dollar amounts for what they put in, and one of the amounts for what they took out. Test deposit withdrawal, not any transaction you made


----------

